# Vectorworks Bild als Textur laden



## simadl (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo miteinander.
Kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich unter vw 11 diese Bild 
erstellen kann?

Anmerkung: Es geht mir darum, in einen Rahmen ein Photo 
einzupassen. 

Die gezeigte Grafik wurde mit sketchup erstellt.

Weiß es jemand, ja? 

Danke und Alles Gute,
simadl


----------



## oskar55 (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
Einfach den Rahmen und das Drumherum zeichnen, dann das Bild als Rasterbild importieren (möglichst freigestellt) und entsprechend der Perspektive verzerren.
Oder das Ganze als 3D machen und die Bilder aufmappen auf die entsprechenden Elemente.

Gruß
Oskar


----------



## simadl (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo Oskar,
dank Dir für die Antwort.
Das Bild verzerren ist nicht die Lösung die ich suche,
was verstehts Du denn unter mappen, könntest Du Deine
Taktik bitte detaillierter erläutern?
Alles Gute,
simadl


----------



## Zinken (29. Februar 2008)

Mapping bedeutet im Grunde nur, daß ein Bild auf eine 3D-Fläche gelegt wird. Ich hatte Vectorworks seit Jahren nicht mehr
in der Hand, aber such doch mal in der Programmhilfe zB. nach 'Texturen', 'Mapping', 'UV-Koordinaten' oder einfach 'Materialien'.
Ich weiß, dass es das auch bei Vectorworks gibt, aber leider nicht mehr wo es zu finden ist.


----------



## oskar55 (1. März 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe Deine Frage so verstanden, daß Du etwas machen willst, wie das Beispiel,
das Du angehängt hast.Das würde meiner Ansicht am schnellsten gehen, wenn man es in Vectorworks einfach zeichnet mit Linien und Flächen und dann die Bilder einfügt, das heißt aber man muß
diese entsprechend der Perspektive nach hinten verjüngen. Das meinte ich mit verzerren.
Die andere Variante ist, das Ganze in 3D zu bauen und dann im Renderworks oder Artlantis, je nachdem welches Modul Du installiert hast, das Ganze zu rendern.Dabei kann man , wie mein Vorgänger schon erwähnt hat, unter "Texturen" Bilder laden und einer Fläche zuweisen.
Gruß
Oskar


----------

